# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > QU-BD One Up & Two Up Forum >  Super Frustrated

## slakjak1215

So i have my Two Up. I put it together. The motors all work, when i click print, nothing comes out of the extruder. I have taken it apart 4 times now to clear any jams and still nothing.. it goes down to print, It will run the whole print without extruding anything out of the nozzle. WTF is going on..this is so damn frustrating. If i do manual extrude barely anything comes out, and if it does it clumps indicating a jam.. I take it apart but there is almost no way to get the clog out because its not in the nozzle its up the entire shaft i'm assuming...idk what to do. I can force the filament down until it streams out and then as soon as i hit print, nothing comes out...

----------

